# Je vous le passe



## shakril

*Moderator note:
Thread created by fusing
several threads.*

Hello everybody, 

I was wondering how to translate a french expression used when you are on the phone. Indeed, I would like to know how to say "je vous la/le passe" which is employed in the case where you answer to a call but the correspondent wants to speak to another person living in the same apartment as you for example (Is that clear?, I am not really sure  ). I looked up in my dictionnary and it gave me " I put you through to him/her". Could someone confirm or not this translation? 

Thank in advance.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Oui, "I put you through" ou "I'll put you through" est bien la traduction. Cela dit, il me semble que cela s'applique d'avantage à un(e) standardiste qui retransmet un appel... Cela devrait quand même aller, mais mieux vaut attendre l'avis d'un natif.


----------



## marget

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Oui, "I put you through" ou "I'll put you through" est bien la traduction. Cela dit, il me semble que cela s'applique d'avantage à un(e) standardiste qui retransmet un appel... Cela devrait quand même aller, mais mieux vaut attendre l'avis d'un natif.


 

I would say "I'll put you through", but not "I put you through".


----------



## viera

"I'll put you through" va bien pour une standardiste qui va transférer l'appel vers un autre appareil.
Chez un particulier, je dirais :
Just a minute, I'll call him.
Hang on a minute.  I'll get him for you.
I'll see if I can find him.


----------



## Adasta

"I'll put you through" is correct, but it's more formal; it is something a secretary would say when passing a call through to their boss.

However, if someone called me at home, and they wanted to speak to my mother, I would say "I'll pass you over" or "I'll just get her for you". "I'll pass you over" carries the connotation that the phone receiver is literally being given to another person.

The responses given by viera are all suitable for use if someone calls you at home.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I will put him / her on


----------



## MadMat

*Moderator note:
Thread created by merging threads.
One new thread starts here, but title has changed.
* 
Everything is in the title actually: 
I can't find the translation in English of "je te/vous le/la passe" when you are phoning somebody. 

Could it be : "I'll pass you over"?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RuK

I'll pass him/her/you to (or over to) you/him/her.


----------



## RocketGirl

If they are standing right beside you:

"I'll pass you over to him/her"  (or I'll pass him/her to you.... doesn't really matter what order)

If they are on another phone that you will connect them to:
"I'll put you through to him/her"

In either case:
"I'll put him/her on (the phone)"
"I'll let you speak with him/her"


----------



## jann

bonjour RuK, et bonne année 

In American English, RuK's suggestion sounds funny.  We would say
- (Just a second and) I'll get him for you.  - [informal, common]
- Here's John/Jane/etc.  - [informal, family]
- I'll pass the phone to John/Jane now  - [family]
- I'll transfer you (over to him).  - [business]
- Let me see if I can get him on the line. - [business]

also, RocketGirl's suggestions are good:
"I'll put you through to him/her"  [business]
"I'll put him/her on (the phone)"  [informal]
"I'll let you speak with him/her"   [general]

I guess "I'll pass you over to him" sounds more natural to me than "I'll pass him over to you," but I rarely hear this in AE...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

In Ireland: I'll put you onto him/her.


----------



## Coppers

"I'll just transfer you" is common in the workplace.


----------



## Aupick

Also: I'll hand you over (to him).


----------



## jetman

If it's the same phone I would say something like "Hold on a second" (informal) or "Please hold" or "One moment please" (formal).  If it's a different phone where I have to transfer the call I would say something like "Let me transfer you.  One moment please" (formal).


----------



## claraet

How would you say on the phone "wait a minute , je te la passe " ?


----------



## steph_SB

"Wait a minute, I'll put you through"


----------



## Agent Literary

steph_SB said:


> "Wait a minute, I'll put you through"


or,
"I'm putting you through."


----------



## DearPrudence

If I'm not wrong, this *"I'll put you through"* is rather formal.
See those 2 previous threads:
[...]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=299391&highlight=put+you+through


----------



## Suehil

If it's informal, I'd say 'hold on, I'll put you through' and if it's formal 'Please hold the line, I'll connect you now'


----------



## Agent Literary

Suehil said:


> If it's informal, I'd say 'hold on, I'll put you through' and if it's formal 'Please hold the line, I'll connect you now'


 
100% agreed.


----------



## claraet

Thanks for your contribution , so the most familiar expression seems to be : I'll put you through ? that's what I wanted to know because in French , it's quite  familiar .


----------



## claraet

DearPrudence said:


> If I'm not wrong, this *"I'll put you through"* is rather formal.
> See those 2 previous threads:
> je te le passe (au téléphone)
> je vous le passe



  Merci pour les  2 liens , ils m'ont beaucoup aidée
Claraet


----------



## Crème Brulée

Hmm.. I'm a bit confused. The fact that Clareat said "je te *la *passe" means we should put "her" in the the translation.
So therefore "I'll put you through to *her"  *would be more correct wouldn't it?

Also, what about this scenario:
"Salut, Claire elle est là?"
"Oui, attends, je te la passe".
In this situation where Claire is possibly in the same room/house as the person who answered the phone, " attends, je te la passe" should be translated by 
- "Hang on( to convey the informality)/wait, I'll get her for you now" OR
-"Wait a minute, I'll put her on".


----------



## coup de pouce

Suehil said:


> If it's informal, I'd say 'hold on, I'll put you through' and if it's formal 'Please hold the line, I'll connect you now'


 
'I'll connect you' sounds like the words of a telephone operator.
Can you use the same verb if you are at home and the person is sitting next to you?
What about 'put through'?


----------



## Suehil

The 'I'll connect you now' is formal, so would indeed be said by a secretary or a telephone operator.  If she's sitting next to you either Crème Brulée's 'I'll get her for you', 'I'll put her on' or just, 'here she comes'
'Put through' implies that you have to put the call through to a different telephone.


----------



## Cassis

Even more formal : bear with me please 



Suehil said:


> If it's informal, I'd say 'hold on, I'll put you through' and if it's formal 'Please hold the line, I'll connect you now'


----------



## Crème Brulée

Cassis said:


> Even more formal : bear with me please



I don't think "bear with me, please" is very formal at all.


----------



## fafaf00

Comment dit on : "je vous passe mon chef" au téléphone?
I hand my chief?


----------



## Deb11

Bonjour,

"I put you through to" 

Deb x


----------



## hunternet

Deb11 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "I put you through to"
> 
> Deb x


----------



## Deb11

I put you through. 
           "            to the right person.
           "            to his/her assistant.

Il voulait mettre la personne en relation avec son chef. Il me semble que "to" est nécessaire dans ce cas de figure.

Debx


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello & welcome to the forum 
Sinon, voici un précédent fil [...]


----------



## Suehil

It should be 'I *will* put you through'


----------



## LumberjackJohn

One suggestion - "I'll put you through," not "I put you through."

"I put" implies either that this is something that happens as a general pattern, rather than a specific event ("Every day you call and I put you through to...") or that it happened in the past, since "put" is one of those inconvenient English words where the past & present tense look alike in most cases.

One might also say "I'm putting you through" but "I'll put.." or "I will put" is probably best.


----------



## LumberjackJohn

Sorry for the duplication - I think Suehil and I were typing at the same time


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Now what about _je vous passe *mon chef*_?
Deb11 suggested _I'll put you through *to...*_, but you natives seem never to refer to someone when using _to put through_ (this, after browsing former threads)


----------



## LumberjackJohn

"I'll put you through to my boss/supervisor/manager/foreman..."

I would need more context to tell you which to use, although "supervisor" and "manager" are the most likely


----------



## fafaf00

Thank you everybody


----------



## Marcewa

*Moderator note:
Threads on the same subject merged.*


Hi,

How would you say "oui il est là, je vous le passe" at the phone?

Thanks!


----------



## cropje_jnr

=> I'll put him on.


----------



## sanfranrennaise

Moi je dirais tout simplement "Yes he's here, just one moment"


----------



## noddy

You can also say "I will put you through (to him)" if it is a switchboard or you are transfering to another extension.


----------



## sanfranrennaise

cropje_jnr said:


> => I'll put him on.



ooh, you're right! that's more like it.


----------



## Marcewa

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## miyamoto_musashi

He is here, I'll get him for you.


----------



## JazzByChas

En fait, ca sonne comme une situation au bureau, donc, je dirais, "Yes, s/he's here, I'll transfer you.


----------



## fIvaNNa

Salut!
Je savais pas comment nommer cette question, mais il s'agit d'une situation, quand on parle au telephone.
p.e. si un de mes amis passe son tel.portable a moi, parce que l'autre personne parlant au telephone veut m'appler, il (mon ami), va dire:
-Je te la passe??
-je lui te passe??
Ou peut-etre autre possibilitE???

merci d'avance


----------



## melu85

je te le /la passe? is what we would say


----------



## Donaldos

"Je te la/le passe" depending on whether the other person is a woman or a man.


----------



## Lezert

si vous êtes une femme, il dira,
 je te *la *passe
si vous êtes un homme:
je te *le* passe


----------



## fIvaNNa

Et comment on dit le meme, en anglais?
Do we use the verb pass??I don't think so...


----------



## Raoul_14740

(*Je ne savais pas ...* ou *je ne savais ...* mais pas autre chose).

Si la personne au bout du fil est  un homme, il te dira :
(c'est Raoul) je te *le* passe,
si la personne au bout du fil est une femme :
(c'est Simone)  je te *la *passe.


----------



## Lezert

Raoul_14740 said:


> (*Je ne savais pas ...* ou *je ne savais ...* mais pas autre chose).
> 
> Si la personne au bout du fil est  un homme, il te dira :
> (c'est Raoul) je te *le* passe,
> si la personne au bout du fil est une femme :
> (c'est Simone)  je te *la *passe.



Attention , Raoul , relisez la question de Fivanna:  c'est ce que lui dit son ami, ça ne dépend pas du sexe de celui ou celle qui est au bout du fil, mais de celui de Fivanna


----------



## fIvaNNa

Raoul_14740 said:


> (*Je ne savais pas ...* ou *je ne savais ...* mais pas autre chose).
> Tu pense a quoi???J'ai pas compris


----------



## SwissPete

> Et comment on dit le meme, en anglais?


 
Comment dirait-on ça en anglais ?
Et en anglais, on dirait comment ?

I would say: "Here he / she is".


----------



## fIvaNNa

merci a tous!
et a propos de reponse de Raoul, concernant "je savais pas", je sais que c'est pas grammatiquement correct, mais je pense que je peut rater "ne", et faire une negation.
Corrigez-moi si je me suis trompEe.


----------



## melu85

fIvaNNa said:


> merci a tous!
> et a propos de reponse de Raoul, concernant "je savais pas", je sais que c'est pas grammatiquement correct, mais je pense que je peut rater "ne", et faire une negation.
> Corrigez-moi si je me suis trompEe.


(you'd better keep the "je sais pas" form for spoken French and use the whole negation when writting French)


----------



## Tidel

fIvaNNa said:


> Et comment on dit le meme, en anglais?
> Do we use the verb pass??I don't think so...


 
Here is (name) or here's....
I'll give you (name) .... (more familiar)

Tidel


----------



## - RG -

Let me hand the phone over to him/her.


----------



## maakaari

bonjour à tous

j'aimerais traduire en anglais cette expression souvent utilisé au téléphone : "je vous le passe" ou "je vous passe monsieur Jones".

merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## rocstar

I'll put him on the phone.

Rocstar


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je pense que j'utiliserais "I put you through"...


----------



## Floor

Deux expressions équivalentes:
_I'll put you through (to him)_
_I'll connect you (with him)_


----------



## maakaari

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## yann_ccc

when you do not immediately reach the person you wanted to, on the telephone, (very often after saying something like "Can I talk to so and so?" people typically answer "I am putting you through to him / her", but what would you idiomatically say when a switchboard is not involved ie when you phone, let us say your friend John and it is John's wife who picks up the phone, and John is just round the corner watching television?

In French you would say "Attends deux minutes, je te le passe."

What about the English? "Here is comes." (???)

Thanks


----------



## bobepine

I would say "Hang on/just a second, here he/she is."


----------



## dasubergeek

"Hang on a second, I'll get him for you."


----------

